# Avatar Movie



## blackandindie (Nov 30, 2009)

Avatar was a excellent piece of artwork. If you don't go see this movie, trust me you'll be sorry. I know the movie was almost three hours, but honestly, it didn't feel that long. You will be completely immersed in this movie. James Cameron did an excellent job and this movie will win several awards. Sorry if this review is incomplete, I'm still kind of reeling from it.


----------



## Ben (Aug 23, 2009)

My friends watched it yesterday, telling me almost the exact same thing. I'm going to go with them to watch it sometime before Christmas, since they said "It's so awesome I'd watch it again!"

I wasn't particularly interested in watching the movie because the trailers didn't interest me, but with my friends' reactions I'm curious to see how good it really is.


----------



## Brie (Nov 26, 2009)

I think I am going to see it this weekend in 2D. I might also decide to drive a couple of hours to a theater that plays the 3D version, if I end up liking it enough. I've never seen a 3D movie before, but I really want to. I have heard from many people that this movie is amazing.


----------



## Linesky (Dec 10, 2008)

I watched it a few days ago and really enjoyed it. I wasn't bored for a sec so the 2,5 h didn't seem to be dragging even when realizing it's taking a long time. 

This has been one of the most extensive and expensive movies made.

It's pretty worthwile to check it out. Everything fits, the story is solid and worked out and the visuals are amazing.

I wasn't able to see it in 3D which probably makes the experience intenser.


----------



## Brie (Nov 26, 2009)

I saw it in 2D today and it really was amazing. I enjoyed the visual effects, the storyline, the characters, the setting, and the romance. Even without the 3D, the fighting scenes were really intense. I'm definitely going to have to take a little road trip to see it in 3D.


----------



## Nomenclature (Aug 9, 2009)

AGREED! It was amazing. The 3D made it seem even more alive and [sur]real. I love the embodiment of the theme of imperialism in a totally new setting, and the imagination and effects that went into it were just MIND-BLOWING. Well done, James Cameron!


----------



## Seducer of the Homeless (Jun 14, 2009)

i don't want to watch it. the trailers looked, well, it looked cliched. i generally dislike fantasy/sci-fi as a genre....

i can't help but see this as cinematic wank, £300m, i don't want to go see this because if it does this well, then this could be the future of movies, and if so....movies are dead to me :blushed:

i don't know, i suppose i have this irrational fear that things like this bring on an orwellian future, it is disgusting, please someone tell me it was wank, please tell me that ultra HD, blue ray 3D uber-iMax is not the future, PLEASE! :crying:


----------



## Seducer of the Homeless (Jun 14, 2009)

NO NO NO!

PLEASE TELL ME THIS IS A BIG FUCKING JOKE, IT GOT AN 8.9 RATING ON IMDB!

*cries*

is nobody supporting proper movies? with, you know, actors?! if things like this catch on then young filmmakers have no chance at breaking into the movie world, which is my concern. because i wanna fucking make movies, real movies, and this will just close of any window into the industry unless you are backed by 100s of millions budgets


----------



## TurranMC (Sep 15, 2009)

Seducer of the Homeless do you realize how you look assuming a movie's quality off of what, its trailers? The actors in the film? Its genre? For all you know you could watch the movie and its the greatest shit since sliced bread. You are judging the movie off of what you believe it to be, not what it actually is.


----------



## Seducer of the Homeless (Jun 14, 2009)

i know what i look like - a fucking lunatic! :bored: i am the guy in the street donning an "End is Nigh" A-Board! i am the frenetic imbecile who think the aliens are coming to take over the planet. but it is really fucking scary to me for a reason i cannot explain :/

and thats my point, it might be the greatest shit since sliced bread, but i pray it isn't - because if this stuff catches on then young up and coming fimmakers won't have a chance, this is my real concern.


----------



## Nomenclature (Aug 9, 2009)

My INTP friend said that he wanted to rub the movie all over himself and then lick it off, and that's how good it was. '

But sweetie, 3D animation and CGI is just another medium for action movies. Its purpose is to put imagination and the impossible into film. But it's not like action and fantasy movies with uber techology and $495634983487956 spent on them are the only genres there ARE.

I mean, look at the reception that Paranormal Activity got-- shot in five days with a low-quality camera, and it was still viewed as an ammmaaaazzziinggg horror movie. People thought it was TEH SHIZ, even without the mind-numbing torture-porn.


----------



## blackandindie (Nov 30, 2009)

Until you actually watch the film, please keep your opinions to yourself.


----------



## Highlander (Dec 20, 2009)

*Amazing movie*

I'm somewhat of a movie buff and have to say that this is the most remarkable visual and movie going experience I've had. I have not been a 3D fan in the past but you simply have to see this movie in 3D and you have to see it in a movie theater with a good sound system. Ok, it won't win an award for the script writing, but did I care? No. Very highly recommended. Thoroughly entertaining.


----------



## Tal (Oct 19, 2009)

I went to see it last night in 3D with someone I had to DRAG along because they can't stand fantasy/science fiction.

I went more out of curiosity about the technology that was specifically created for it. I have to say, I really enjoyed it and was very glad I saw the 3D version. The friend I dragged along ended up crying 3 different times during the movie and saying how good it was after. So I guess this could be one for everyone.


----------



## Seducer of the Homeless (Jun 14, 2009)

right, i have got a grip

what i have done, is gotten myself into one of my usual over-dramatic and irrational states of fear for no real reason, for some reason i was (am?) convinced all cinema and movie-making will end and the world will plunge into a state of emergency at the release of this movie - which is clearly bullshit :blushed:
i am gonna watch it online tomorrow, if it truly is a great movie then i should be able to watch it in the same 2D, non-HD format i view every other movie in and enjoy it just the same, if not, Avatar is crap, if i _can_ do this then...well, i am gonna have to watch it 


sorry people :bored:


----------



## Tal (Oct 19, 2009)

Seducer of the Homeless said:


> right, i have got a grip
> 
> what i have done, is gotten myself into one of my usual over-dramatic and irrational states of fear for no real reason, for some reason i was (am?) convinced all cinema and movie-making will end and the world will plunge into a state of emergency at the release of this movie - which is clearly bullshit :blushed:
> i am gonna watch it online tomorrow, if it truly is a great movie then i should be able to watch it in the same 2D, non-HD format i view every other movie in and enjoy it just the same, if not, Avatar is crap, if i _can_ do this then...well, i am gonna have to watch it
> ...


I think you'll end up with semi crap that way. Story line was above average, but not academy award stuff in my opinion. It's the visual's effects and sound that make the experience out of the ordinary.


----------



## Ben (Aug 23, 2009)

Just finished seeing the movie. It was great. 3D didn't do much to enhance the experience, but it was incredible nevertheless. The message was great, the acting was good, and the effects were incredible. It was very well-done.

It also helped me realize that I have a fetish for blue men and their canine teeth. :crazy:


----------



## Kuja (Oct 16, 2009)

I had some serious doubts about it when I saw the trailer, but since I heard from so many people how amazing it was, I had to check it out. So I went to see it in 3D this evening and damn! That was impressive. Incredible visual effects, I'm amazed. I didn't think the story was the greatest ever, but it was decent, could of been a lot worse...It was mostly the effects that blew me away though. I really recommend watching it in 3D, I felt that played an important factor.


----------



## Brie (Nov 26, 2009)

Ben said:


> It also helped me realize that I have a fetish for blue men and their canine teeth. :crazy:


 Oh I know, the main guy was oddly sexy as a blue alien. And I'm sure the guys thought the main female alien was hot stuff too.:crazy:


----------



## Lucretius (Sep 10, 2009)

Brie said:


> And I'm sure the guys thought the main female alien was hot stuff too.:crazy:


...I know I did. :crazy:


----------



## Ben (Aug 23, 2009)

Brie said:


> Oh I know, the main guy was oddly sexy as a blue alien. And I'm sure the guys thought the main female alien was hot stuff too.:crazy:


I bet they did that on purpose. My friends say the same thing. :tongue:


----------



## remer (Dec 10, 2009)

Seducer of the Homeless said:


> i generally dislike fantasy/sci-fi as a genre....
> 
> i don't know, i suppose i have this irrational fear that things like this bring on an orwellian future, it is disgusting :crying:


You can't stop change, but you CAN influence it. 
Do you dislike fantasy and sci-fi mainly because of your fear the future will turn out orwellian? I am wondering, as a N you are future orientated, what influences your ideas for change?


I'm going to see this sci-fi Pocahontas soon. I like the Navi and their spiritual connection to nature! If I could solely decide, I'd say let THAT be our future now!


----------



## meta (Nov 21, 2009)

*Avatar the movie*

Avatar is awesome......One of the best movies ever made. Couple of dudes who watched it in 2D and said its not that great. Do not make that mistake.

Rating: Excellent 

Possible movie Inspirations for the film maker, lots from many other movies and situations. Not completely original but a visual spectacle. 

1. Natives chased out reminded me of the atrocities against the Native Indians long time back
2. Trees being destroyed equates to global warming and an excellent timing - the flopped Copenhagen Summit. Also reminded me of the scenes from Lord of Rings 
3. Direct connection to nature business: Love the concept. Tsunami and earthquakes are one way the nature is telling us, i had enough of this bullshit. 
4. I am searching for the direct connect or something similar, trying to tune into the frequency of the infinity for unlimited knowledge and wisdom. No success yet, maybe i will try looking with the 3D eye-wear  help me out here :crazy: 

Watch the movie, lets make the studios and James richer and do not forget to rate the movie :crazy:


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Merged Threads


----------



## Ben (Aug 23, 2009)

meta said:


> Avatar is awesome......One of the best movies ever made. Couple of dudes who watched it in 2D and said its not that great. Do not make that mistake.
> 
> Rating: Excellent
> 
> ...


I have my own little speculations about why the creators named the main character Jake "Sully" -- as if he were some sort of metaphor to the poor state humanity currently is in (or at least in the movie), and purified himself as he "became one" with nature and the clan (I forget their name:crazy.


----------



## oldkidOblivion (Dec 22, 2009)

i absolutely loved this movie...animated actors and all. it's not about the actors, it's about the story and the emotion. they still get paid more than any of us without showing their faces, so don't worry.


----------



## Seducer of the Homeless (Jun 14, 2009)

remer said:


> You can't stop change, but you CAN influence it.
> Do you dislike fantasy and sci-fi mainly because of your fear the future will turn out orwellian? I am wondering, as a N you are future orientated, what influences your ideas for change?
> 
> 
> I'm going to see this sci-fi Pocahontas soon. I like the Navi and their spiritual connection to nature! If I could solely decide, I'd say let THAT be our future now!


my ideas for change? freedom, they way i see it as thngs get grander and more complicated more rules will have to be imposed to maintain it, more systems, and i feel trapped enough as it is. i don't know, i suppose i value us and humanity and all this technology will kill this...i want less rules and less system, not more. (and on a psychological level i have always felt trapped and abandoned as a kid, trapped plays an obvious role in this viewpoint, abandonment i am not sure - but it plays it's part. i suppose i just know when there is something out there everyone adores and i don't then it brings back old memories maybe.)

it is a totally irrational fear, to be honest i am embarrassed, but...irrational never usually stops me 

my general dislike for sci-fi is really on an artistic level, i suppose i am more interested in inner space not outer space, i really love surrealism, in art, in movies, and generally weird things like that. 

another thing: i am considering that maybe i want to make movies, and that as movies get larger and larger the movie world will be one impossible to break into, as it would take such budget and scope to get a movie made. 



i am gonna watch this morning with an open mind :blushed: do you guys not worry it is kind of shallow loving a film because of it's special effects? or am i the shallow one?


----------



## Rouge (Sep 6, 2009)

Just caught it. My verdict- stunning visuals, cliched plot, unbelievable ending (arrows vs guns). I enjoyed the movie but I'm unlikely to remember it. Ok, maybe certain scenes with particularly beautiful visuals. But that's about it. Overall I'd give it a B+.


----------



## Seducer of the Homeless (Jun 14, 2009)

the plot was hilariously cliched, but was good in places. 5/6 out of 10. typical blockbuster.


----------



## Sweetish (Dec 17, 2009)

Visually very colorful, appealing, just beautiful.

Some of the motions are so convincingly real that I couldn't help but be pleased by the method they used to capture the actors' movements and incorporate numerous, character important, subtle, emotional, facial expressions and body language into telling the story.

Yes, it's cliche. Fern Gully? Pocahontas? Dances With Wolves? Ideas from watching too many Hayao Miyazaki anime films? Yeah... I winced a little at times, getting fidgety when the plot took too obvious of turns. 

However, as suspected James Cameron delivers his wonderful character development and character relationships development. The human, emotional connection is made (unless a hard ass watches this and doesn't want to feel anything- I'm an INTJ and I could feel the emotional themes just fine). Count on Cameron to always pull this off.

I like James Horner, not a bad soundtrack.

Once again, James Cameron just loves putting Marines/military/soldiers into his movies (Aliens, The Abyss, Terminator, Avatar).

Once again, James Cameron wins by employing Sigourney Weaver. Just <3 her in every role she does.

My husband enjoyed Avatar much more than I did, but I don't consider it wasted $ on tickets in the least. I would watch it again. I would gladly give James Cameron more of my money because I respect his body of work and because I want him to continue onward to make a Battle Angel Alita movie, a project for which he was testing audiences for with the technology in Avatar.

I'm pretty sure that James Cameron will confidently proceed now with his Alita project.


...just be glad that J.C. is not another Michael Bay- I can't stand that crap. The only part I remember liking about either of the Transformer movies was a joke in the second movie about the main character's mother eating pot brownies! Michael Bay outright insulted the Transformer characters by not fleshing them out, giving them personalities with depth to allow for the audience to connect and associate (I don't even like the Transformers cartoon series, but listening to my brothers and my husband talk about the movies I noticed how Michael Bay effed that up big time, just like a FLASH BANG director with no heart predictably would.)


----------



## The Chronic Liar (Dec 22, 2009)

The movie was great. James Cameron may not have done a lot of movies but whenever he does it comes out as pure gold. The message the movie gave out was great. The plot was so well thought out and had me squirming in excitement and anticipation. The graphics had me gaping in awe and the set up was magnificent. Actors were amazing and I must say, with all the movies I have seen (which are a lot, I'm a movie junkie), this has to be one of the best movies I have seen with all humbleness and modesty. It was great and I advise everybody to see it :happy:


----------



## Rao (Apr 4, 2009)

Avatar was fantastic. I loved it, there where so many moments where I was just like "what is going to happen? Someone, please tell me, I have no idea!" but, he did try a little to hard, but he pulled it off. I also don't like the whole romance thing in movies, it gets irritating and its quite overrated. Other than that, It was great. I would watch it again, over and over.


----------



## Sweetish (Dec 17, 2009)

I just saw it in 3D; Hurt myself straining my vision to the point that I had a headache for hours afterward >.< $13 ticket... Grrr. Glad I saw it 2D first. I feel like I wasted my cash the second time, because I couldn't enjoy it.

Also, if I hear that stupid "Unobtainium" word one more time come out of Giovanni's mouth I will strangle a b!tch >.< What were you THINKIN, Cameron? So very cheesy.


----------



## FiNe SiTe (Dec 11, 2009)

The graphics were epic
Story-line was ok-ish
Had to crack all my joints to get the feeling back to them.

funny thing is, i went and saw the movie with my sister (INTP) 
and when we came out of the cinema she said "i found that to be very emotional movie"
i was like "what the hell! are you ok? " :laughing:


----------



## Narrator (Oct 11, 2009)

Seducer of the Homeless said:


> cinematic wank


 Sadly it wasn't, but your phrasing here makes me feel some hope for mankind.

I rather enjoyed it, good animation, interesting enough plot; think Ferngully mixed with District 9, and even hippy dancing. The characters were cliched here and there...but altogether watchable.


----------



## On the road to Damascus (Oct 1, 2009)

Wow - just saw the movie in 3D...I went in blind...did not see any trailer...did not read this thread...knew nothing of the plot...had no preconceived notions.

This was one of the best movies I've seen in 2009...I think what struck me so much was the magic of Pandora's jungle at night with all of the phosporescence...this reminded me of night scuba diving in south east asia and Cameron nailed the beauty of the ecosystem and the connection that we have to everything...enjoyed the first nation spirituality themes throughout the movie and the obvious corproate greed versus sustainability of nature themes.

Highly recommended!


----------



## Rao (Apr 4, 2009)

FiNe SiTe said:


> The graphics were epic
> Story-line was ok-ish
> Had to crack all my joints to get the feeling back to them.
> 
> ...


 I aso saw it with an INTP, and right as we walked out of the movie he started talking about the science behind it :tongue:


----------



## Saboteur (Dec 28, 2009)

The special effects are stunning. The storyline, though predictable, was tolerable. I cried once and could have cried more. The theme against war well proved its point and further deepened my dislike of violence.

Overall, I give it a 9/10.


----------



## StandardLawyer (Dec 21, 2009)

I've seen it on Christmas Day and unfortunately there were no seats except the very front rows.
I'm literally 10 feet away from the white screen and I had to do a 90 Degree angle on my neck just to look up. 
hahaha
It was fun though.

One of the Best Movies. When they were fighting and stuff and "Nature" helped them out, I wanted to yell with the movie.
And the part when he flew down and lectured how they can fight back and they started yelling, I wanted to yell and call out weird noises too!

oh man, it's such a powerful movie

THe main Character, I could hear that British or Australian accent of his sometimes. WHy doesn't the Director let him talk normal? That kinda bugged me but Jesus Christ, I wanted to see it again. 
This time with better seats.

*5 Stars*


----------



## Sweetish (Dec 17, 2009)

On the road to Damascus said:


> I think what struck me so much was the magic of Pandora's jungle at night with all of the phosporescence...this reminded me of night scuba diving in south east asia and Cameron nailed the beauty of the ecosystem and the connection that we have to everything...!


I definitely LOVED the bio-luminescence scenes!  Those were the most magical. So very colorful and soothing.



Swish36 said:


> I could hear that British or Australian accent of his sometimes. Why doesn't the Director let him talk normal? That kinda bugged me


Yep, LOL- I noticed that, as well. Perhaps James Cameron was worried that some of us who are suckers for sexxxy Aussie accents would lose focus on the movie's plot... or something.... (LMAO).


----------

